# What's Your Top Ten Or Favorite Stoner Tunes?



## Baked Potatoes (Jun 6, 2009)

We need to know what your top ten or very favorite stoner tunes (music about marijuana) are for our show. We know that you've probably been asked before, but we're researching over 50 different forums for a very comprehensive listing of many different kinds of stoner top tens.

We'll be introducing this segment into our show as soon as we have the results from the first responses.

Watch the episode with the links below and submit your favorites. Remember, you don't need to submit 10 favorites, just as many as you can think of is fine, but they must be your favorites and only up to 10 at the most please.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFeLKMofcRw


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtHXPmbvfko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPnswdT9Zqg


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85qagVHSYB0



Thanks and we hope to bring many other top tens to our show as well.


----------



## Wakko (Jun 7, 2009)

First I want you to know that I love your show ! I think its really awesome !

I usually listen to psy music ( Infected mushroom , Talpa , Younger brother , Dapanji , Princples of flight , and so on..)
I know its not what you are asked for , but Im looking for those tunes by my self and It will be really cool to see what you have callected by far 

Well Now when I think about it , I do have few tunes that I love which related to the concept :

Blueberry Yum Yum - Ludacris

Sublime - Smoke 2 Joints

Afroman - Because I Got High ( duh )

redman & method man - how hi part II

Kottonmouth Kings - Where's the Weed At ?

Muck Sticky - Snuffulupagus

Well thats it I guess , Cant remember any others atm..

Have a nice day , Slava.


----------



## Baked Potatoes (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for starting the thread and for liking the show, we appreciate the support. We'll eventually be playing all stoner music, so the style doesn't really matter to us, it's all good. Don't know if you saw the episode yet, but we already covered the Afroman tune because I got high in one of the newer episodes, so check them out if you haven't already. Of course, this is for our top ten, so vote away regardless of what we've already covered. All we need is the votes for your favorites and then we can start airing our concerns instead of our dirty laundry. For the top tens, we don't disclose who voted for what by the way, so vote freely.
This is a serious subject for us and we're trying to bring the anti-stoner bullshit out into the open, so get involved and help us to help you to help us, and every stoner wins. Vote for you top tens people, all it takes is a second or two of seriousnessissity and then the pain is over and you can go back to procrastinating again.
Come on, you can do it, there ya go.


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/7figazentertainment


this guy i dont know maybe im baked but i like when i listen to him while im high it like im n another world i hope he make it big i never herd of him b4 but ran arcoss he page listen to indepenents artist to find good smoking music cant rember the song i listen to but he have alot of good one


----------



## CV Cooperative (Jun 11, 2009)

Probably both of Cypress Hill's first records.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jun 12, 2009)

Roll Another Joint--Tom Petty

Last Dance with Mary Jane--Tom Petty

The Way We Get By--Spoon..............The song begins with "We get high in back seats of cars"

Hits From the Bong--Cypress Hill

Weedman--Bone Thugs N' Harmony

Budsmokers Only--Bone Thugs N' Harmony

Weed Song--Bone Thugs N' Harmony

Kaya--Bob Marley (Kaya is a Jamaican term for marijuana)


----------



## RollTide (Jun 13, 2009)

Any Dave Matthews Song...literally any, I think he is awesome

Ludacris and Lil Wayne- Last of a Dying Breed

Any Lil Wayne freestyle is usually pretty sick

Perpetual Groove- Teakwood Betz, TSMM

Widespread Panic- The Waker, most of their music is awesome


----------



## Scubasteve420 (Jun 30, 2009)

All Pink Floyd

- sublime, cottonmouth kings, bob marley, lynard skynard


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Jul 6, 2009)

This is hard for me to only pick 10 of my all time favoright songs but here it goes.
eat you alive- lil wayne
mary-go-round- SPM
I must be high- SPM
all pink floyd
all jimi hendrix
i feel like dieing- lil wayne
fucked up- lil wyte ft. 3 6 mafia
oxycotton- lil wyte 
plenty money- plies
all black- plies

i can go all day


----------

